# Older Ariens vs. Newer--Life expectancy



## keithmac4 (Dec 22, 2020)

I'm looking into buying my first Ariens snowblower, but can't find anything on the forum which talks about life expectancy of snowblowers. I realize that there are many factors over the life of the machine that affects the life expectancy, but when I am looking at two different Ariens, that costs similar dollars, but one is a 28 inch Pro from 2004 vs a 28 inch Deluxe from 2018, what remaining life expectancy should I take into consideration. 

Specifically, I am looking at a 11528 Pro model 924127, vs a Deluxe 28 254 cc 2 years old. When the difference between these two models is only a few hundred dollars, then I start wondering how the 11528 Pro will last based on general experience with the life expectancy of the equipment and its moving parts. If the engine, the blower or the Auger need repairs, how hard will it to get repair parts in future years. (I have had previous yard equipment that was high end and well made, but eventually found that I couldn't find parts).

Would it be reasonable to estimate a 30 year life for the 11528 Pro before I have to buy another one. 

Any other comments regarding expectations when comparing two machine that many be 10 years or more difference between when they are made. When does the newer one become a better buy based upon how old the older one is? Thanks for the help.


----------



## ou2mame (Dec 23, 2019)

I've seen people throw away 5 year old snowblowers.. Life expectancy is largely decided by your commitment to the machine. You can keep any machine running indefinitely if you're willing to pay for it. It's very hard to estimate the lifespan of a machine.


----------



## keithmac4 (Dec 22, 2020)

I understand what you are saying and the difficulty of answering my question. Assuming that the machine remains garaged, is properly serviced in the spring, oil is changed yearly, ethanol free gas with a stabilizer. These are all things to help maximize the life of the machine. However, there is potentially a point where it is difficult to get parts to repair the motor, auger or blower. Also, there comes a point where the moving part break down and the machine becomes unreliable in the winter. Any opinions on when old age is likely to catch up with well cared for machines or when Ariens stops making parts for older machines and engines?


----------



## ou2mame (Dec 23, 2019)

It's really hard to say... I know people... Many people on this forum that are running ariens from the 60s and 70s. Mine is from the 80s and while it's currently disassembled waiting for an oil gasket, I would call it reliable... Until the next thing breaks. I can't say which model will live longer. I will say that I have more faith in a 70s ariens than a brand new one when it comes to reliability and maybe even parts availability. In 30 years I'll be 70. Who knows. I think by then gasoline engines will be outlawed so this conversation might be a moot point lol


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

Lots of factors kinda a loaded question

It’s all about Maint care and use
Low hour vs high hour garage kept vs shed bd stored outside under a tarp 

I’m not an expert on those machines but I would start asking questions regarding Maint and use and the size of the property they were used on
And how they were used. 

Someone more familiar with those machines will chime in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I can't give you a general answer of which has a longer life expectancy between a 16 year old Pro 28 or 2 year old Deluxe 28. Give me 2 examples to inspect and I could tell you which one I would buy over the other.

I have a 1969 10000 series Ariens that has been in the family since new and a 2 year old Deluxe 28 SHO. The older Ariens has spent most of it's life in the snow belt and has blown a lot of snow over the years. It was always well maintained but worked hard. It was still running well before I restored it earlier this year (repaint, valve job, impeller bearing, axle bushings, muffler and carb). It is still running the original auger gear box and bushings, friction disc, skid shoes, tires, scraper bar etc.

The 28 SHO outperforms the old Ariens by a mile (double the horse power), but is not in the same class of build quality. I won't be around in 50 years, and I don't think the 2019 Ariens will be either.

I agree with ou2mame, I think gas fueled snow blowers, lawn mowers etc will be outlawed in 20 or 30 years, maybe sooner.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

I have to echo ou2mame's comment regarding your commitment to the machine. IMHO, this is probably the key factor. Given the number of variables, perhaps I can offer my 2 cents from an anecdotal perspective. 

My previous machine was an MTD and it met my needs from a performance standpoint, and was 25 years old when I sold it. I had it for 15 years and didn't mind wrenching on it (therapy) and doing the upgrades were fun. However, it got to the point where I was going to have to go through the same repairs (bearings/bushings) for the second time around and I had other priorities. Also, that particular vintage model has a structural issue that was going to require some additional welding. The crux of the matter was that I wanted something newer, steerable and with much better build quality. I now have a Deluxe 28 like you are considering and it has everything I need. 

Assuming that both machines meet your performance and operational requirements, you will find both to be well built and with plenty of available parts and technical support; but you have to like it.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Fact is ..... 

The older units used steel, rods, cast iron, etc., etc.

The new units use tin, cables, plastic and aluminum, etc, etc....

All things being the same, the older ones were just built to last longer, hands down.

JMHO


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

keithmac4 said:


> I
> 
> Specifically, I am looking at a 11528 Pro model 924127, vs a Deluxe 28 254 cc 2 years old. When the difference between these two models is only a few hundred dollars, then I start wondering how the 11528 Pro will last based on general experience with the life expectancy of the equipment and its moving parts. If the engine, the blower or the Auger need repairs, how hard will it to get repair parts in future years. (I have had previous yard equipment that was high end and well made, but eventually found that I couldn't find parts).
> 
> Would it be reasonable to estimate a 30 year life for the 11528 Pro before I have to buy another one.


I have that exact model, 11528. It has a 318cc Techumseh engine, which doesn't make engines anymore, 12 inch impeller, heated grips , a larger intake bucket,. I use mine on multiple driveways in my neighborhood. It is solid machine if maintained. I just moved it to my father's, and he LOVES IT.

The Deluxe 28 has a 14" impeller, and will likly through snow better, has a smaller tire width, the Ariens aX engine which is quiet, NO HEATED GRIPS UNLESS ADDED, and warranties through ariens. 

The pro should easily last 30 years if properly maintained, and the Deluxe similar. 


How much snow do you average, and what part of country?????


----------



## bplee (Mar 16, 2020)

i agree the life expectancy of the older pro models can easily be 20+ years. I have a 926 Pro (STE926DLE) bought brand new for $1500 in 2005, and it still performs flawlessly / looks brand new. The only thing I've replaced are the belts, just for preventive maintenance. But I'd also say my Pro model has held up very well for 15+ years because A) I only use the machine to clear my driveway so its not used for more than 25 hours annually and in some years it was used less than 5 hours due to low snowfall here in Southwestern CT, B) Always run the engine dry and replace oil at end of season regardless of usage, and C) keep it garaged year round. I'm expecting to get another 10 years out of this machine.


----------



## keithmac4 (Dec 22, 2020)

I would like to thank everyone for their responses. I decided to go with the 2004 machine. From the various answers, I concluded that these machines can last 30 years or more. The important factors for long life include: 1. Machine garaged and kept dry 2. Use ethanol free gas 3. Drain the fuel at the end of the season 4. Limited hours of operation per year (most machines probably have less than 25 hrs. per year unless commercially used. 5. Replace oil regularly


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@keithmac4,

Just a couple things I do different..... I use regular gas, but add 2 ounces of Red Stabil and 2 ounces of SeaFoam to all my 5 gallon cans. I never drain any machine, nor do run out dry any machine of fuel. I do start all my equipment, summer, winter, new, old, 2 cycle, throughout the year ... this is what I have been doing all my life. Never a good idea to let a machine sit, especially with any drained residual gas residue in the system to dry/cake up.. Note: a unit like a generator, after 2 years of short run times, I will remove that gas into an operating unit for that season, and fill it back up with new treated fuel.

JMHO


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I think early-mid 1990's is a sweet-spot for longevity along with safety and refinements vs. the1970's-1980's models. 

Over the past 10-15 years, the metal has gotten thinner and plastic parts abound. I would say that the engines (being OHV) are better than previous, but the fuel delivery (carbs) are still probably the weakest link.


----------



## dlcnws (Dec 22, 2017)

keithmac4 said:


> I'm looking into buying my first Ariens snowblower, but can't find anything on the forum which talks about life expectancy of snowblowers. I realize that there are many factors over the life of the machine that affects the life expectancy, but when I am looking at two different Ariens, that costs similar dollars, but one is a 28 inch Pro from 2004 vs a 28 inch Deluxe from 2018, what remaining life expectancy should I take into consideration.
> 
> Specifically, I am looking at a 11528 Pro model 924127, vs a Deluxe 28 254 cc 2 years old. When the difference between these two models is only a few hundred dollars, then I start wondering how the 11528 Pro will last based on general experience with the life expectancy of the equipment and its moving parts. If the engine, the blower or the Auger need repairs, how hard will it to get repair parts in future years. (I have had previous yard equipment that was high end and well made, but eventually found that I couldn't find parts).
> 
> ...


If I had to do it over, I'd be looking for a good used Ariens. Not because I can't afford a new one, but the EPA has made newer engines a real pain. Critical you don't leave gas in the machine over summer. I change my oil each year and drain gas out of the tank and carb bowl to prevent any carburetor blockage problems which seem to be not that uncommon. My three year old has hunted and surged since the dealer dropped it off. Wish I had my 10 year old that had a throttle and was easy to take apart.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

keithmac4 said:


> I would like to thank everyone for their responses. I decided to go with the 2004 machine. From the various answers, I concluded that these machines can last 30 years or more. The important factors for long life include: 1. Machine garaged and kept dry 2. Use ethanol free gas 3. Drain the fuel at the end of the season 4. Limited hours of operation per year (most machines probably have less than 25 hrs. per year unless commercially used. 5. Replace oil regularly


depending on condition of this 2004 machine id say you made the right choice.I'm in the same school of thought with @oneacer. the older machines were built better and made to last longer. Parts should be plentiful.

It will all come down to you the operator. The way you use and maintain is half the equation or even more. If I could look at your cars , lawnmower , and other property I could tell you how long your snowblower will last.


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

I had an old Ariens ST-8/28 that was a beast, it would take on anything and I was super impressed with it until the gear drive broke so I took the engine off and scrapped it (shouldn't have) put the engine on a Murray but was not as good a machine. Now I have an Areins Compact 24 and after doing the auger mod it blows snow much better than the old ST model.


----------



## fordguy2018 (Dec 27, 2019)

I posted a thread on two disparate but somewhat older machines here (MTD/Ariens Comparison). I agree with several of the previous posters to this thread in that how you maintain/store the unit will dictate a great deal of the life expectancy. From a limited perspective, the older machines (60's/70's) just seem to be made so much better than those found later. Another consideration is use. Even in a heavy winter, I would think that a unit may only run 10-20 hours per year. Contrast that to a lawn mower, which may go 50-60 hours per year. These hours will be dependent on where you live of course, and are just one factor why older snow blowers/snow throwers may have better longevity.


----------



## LoveOrange (Jan 10, 2021)

oneacer said:


> @keithmac4,
> 
> Just a couple things I do different..... I use regular gas, but add 2 ounces of Red Stabil and 2 ounces of SeaFoam to all my 5 gallon cans. I never drain any machine, nor do run out dry any machine of fuel. I do start all my equipment, summer, winter, new, old, 2 cycle, throughout the year ... this is what I have been doing all my life. Never a good idea to let a machine sit, especially with any drained residual gas residue in the system to dry/cake up.. Note: a unit like a generator, after 2 years of short run times, I will remove that gas into an operating unit for that season, and fill it back up with new treated fuel.
> 
> JMHO


I do the same thing as you for all my equipment. I never drain it. I use non ethanol gas, Stabil and sea foam. My dad always used to make fun of me. He would say I hope they come up with another product real soon so you can put that in your gas cans. I would then remind him that he calls me every spring and fall when his equipment wont start.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

I would have gone with the newer machine simply because I believe that parts will be available easier for it the newer the machine is, all other things being equal with how they were used/maintained.


----------

